# Driver Side Box Removal....



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

just curious if anyone knows how to remove the drivers side box... i'd like to mount my ipod cradle in there but with the box closed its too tight.... thx for any help given....


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Stealth2424 said:


> just curious if anyone knows how to remove the drivers side box... i'd like to mount my ipod cradle in there but with the box closed its too tight.... thx for any help given....


Are you referring to the driver-side _cupholder_?


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

no i mean the box where the power outlet is in front of the driver.. the dr. side "glovebox" for lack of a better term...


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

It's really easy to remove on my 04- X-Trail RHD
First remove the drivers side dash speaker cover by prising it up with a screw driver, under that you will see two screws that hold the dash box in place, remove these screws.
Then remove the surround on the speedo dials by pulling it firmly away (it just clips on), then you may need to remove the speedo cluster (I can't remember if you need to or not), four screws and move it out of the way. Then you should see some screws holding the other side of the drivers box down, remove these screws.
The drivers box just lifts away


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

uk_owner said:


> It's really easy to remove on my 04- X-Trail RHD
> First remove the drivers side dash speaker cover by prising it up with a screw driver, under that you will see two screws that hold the dash box in place, remove these screws.
> Then remove the surround on the speedo dials by pulling it firmly away (it just clips on), then you may need to remove the speedo cluster (I can't remember if you need to or not), four screws and move it out of the way. Then you should see some screws holding the other side of the drivers box down, remove these screws.
> The drivers box just lifts away


Hey thnks for the reply UK.... actually its just the door that i want to remove.... i have an ipod that i want to mount using the power outlet in the box but the door will not close with the ipod mounted.... do i need to take the whole box out to get the door off? thanks again


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Sorry Stealth, I have never needed to take the door off, I'm not even sure if it is possible. When I took mine apart, I was looking for rattles.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Stealth2424 said:


> Hey thnks for the reply UK.... actually its just the door that i want to remove.... i have an ipod that i want to mount using the power outlet in the box but the door will not close with the ipod mounted.... do i need to take the whole box out to get the door off? thanks again


Hi Stealth,

From what I see in ESM they instruct that you have to remove the box (not just the door).
And to do that you first need to remove the left side speaker grill and then the right side gauge cluster trim. Then you can access screws that hold the box in place...


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

ok thx for the help guys.... I 'll have to see what I can do some free Saturday....


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Stealth, Why not mount the Ipod and cradle at an angle so it fits in the glovebox. The dash would look odd with the lid off and besides, you may not want to have the Ipod exposed to all those UV rays and prying eyes.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

LEONGSTER said:


> Stealth, Why not mount the Ipod and cradle at an angle so it fits in the glovebox. The dash would look odd with the lid off and besides, you may not want to have the Ipod exposed to all those UV rays and prying eyes.
> 
> Just my two cents.



ya i tried that.. and it does work, but the front lip of the door is too low to see the ipod screen.... its about the best it can get tho...minus removing the door...


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

I think I have solved my problem (at least for the most part) and am quite happy with the setup... no rattling or anything.... starting to really like this X....


[url]http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos2757/2/80/46/60/84/5/584604680207_0_ALB.jpg[/url]
/[img]


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

^ why won't this pic show up just the link?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Stealth2424 said:


> ^ why won't this pic show up just the link?


You have made an error in the last command. It should be [/img]


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> You have made an error in the last command. It should be [/img]


Also, the link says "Not authorized to view this page" perhaps your picture is not assigned to be viewed by all?


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

hmmm thats weird.... if i click on it it works... maybe try this...


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Still is not working. Can you try again or in another way? Please. Would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------

